# home sub diagnose



## Grannys65 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a pioneer sub that took a dump, it just does not play anymore, when its pluged into the wall i can see the light behind the sub on but no sound, i checked the wire and the settings and nothing. how would i go about fixing? I would post pics i need my post count to exceed over 30


----------



## sirvent_95 (Feb 14, 2011)

I would take the amp. section out of the sub box and look for burnt components. Then I would contact my local pioneer repair center and get a quote for repairing the amp section. While you have it apart, you can also take the woofer out and check for loose wires etc. Also test the woofer itself and make sure it still plays music.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Check the speaker, I have seen them not work when the surround is totally disintegrated and u swap out the sub and it plays fine.

Depending on how old it is and how good u are with a soldering gun u should be able to get parts and did urself. But if u take it in usually the repair is almost as much as a new sub!


----------



## Grannys65 (Mar 17, 2011)

I will open it up today and post what i find, im guessing its 10 yrs old


----------



## Grannys65 (Mar 17, 2011)

well it works now!! I took it all apart, checked out the sub, checked to make sure it played and it worked, then looked at the internals, no burnt marks anywhere but there was a small series of lines that was disconnected after connecting these back to their proper place sub works great.


----------

